# Corelhelp



## klaasimodo (1. März 2004)

Ich möchte gerne bei Coral Draw ein achteck in der mitte teilen um es mit verschiedene farben zu füllen geht das?


----------



## jfk adi (3. März 2004)

Erst Achteck markieren dann shift + rechteck markieren  und dann auf Schnellzuschnitt. FERTIG. mit allen verläufen und farben und transperenzen füllbar.


----------



## klaasimodo (3. März 2004)

SUPER!
Dank dir!


----------

